# Portland Friday



## b 17 fan (Jun 19, 2021)

As expected many people left early which was fortunate with the weather that showed up 



  Not sure how close to the fairgrounds but still too close for comfort


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 19, 2021)

That’s just the dust from all the scooters at the fairgrounds.


----------

